# Squats, making butt too large



## kjp747 (May 27, 2008)

Im currently on a 4 day split doing max-ot.
the issue im having is that my behind is already large and doing low squats is increasing it allot more. im only about 13% body fat so im pretty skinny in general expect my gut and ass. 
 i was wondering if increasing the reps from 5 to higher amount will help this but will still able me to do squats without overly increasing but butt.
And as for deadlights, i usualy stick with stiff leg with the same 5 rep.s.

i dont feel like cutting just to downsize my rear but the same time while my rest of my body is increasing muscle, the fat along it is going straight there.

any suggestions?

thanks
KJ


----------



## kiko (May 27, 2008)

Oh my! The dreaded ass hypertrophy. Don't blame squats. It's genetics fault.

If you are a girl, having a big round shapely butt is a plus in my book. If you're a guy, just make sure you're never send to prison.


----------



## min0 lee (May 27, 2008)

This thread is useless without pictures.


----------



## kiko (May 27, 2008)

Why you want to see man ass?


----------



## Built (May 27, 2008)

'Cause a big muscular ass is HOT!


----------



## min0 lee (May 27, 2008)

kiko said:


> Why you want to see man ass?


I want to compare it to yours and see who's more bootylicous.


----------



## kiko (May 27, 2008)

Dude?!?!


----------



## natural^ (May 27, 2008)

dudette.*


----------



## kiko (May 27, 2008)

min0 lee said:


> I want to compare it to yours and see who's more bootylicous.



There's no comparison, baby. My ass is phat.



natural^ said:


> dudette.*



Pics?


----------



## natural^ (May 27, 2008)

kiko said:


> There's no comparison, baby. My ass is phat.
> 
> 
> 
> Pics?



why dont you ask min0. im a dude you homo


----------



## min0 lee (May 27, 2008)

natural^ said:


> why dont you ask min0. im a dude you homo


Thats never stopped him.


----------



## kjp747 (May 27, 2008)

i guess this is what i should have of expected.

thanks anyways


----------



## CORUM (May 27, 2008)

if your a guy dont worry about it, the women love a guy with an ass. i get compliments all the time, so fuck it my ass wanna get bubblier thats fine with me!!!! if your a girl even better!!! why would you want to get rid of your ASSets??


----------



## DOMS (May 27, 2008)

kjp747 said:


> i guess this is what i should have of expected.
> 
> thanks anyways



What you should have expected?  Of course.

You said that your butt is big. Aside from your body fat, you gave no other useful information.  What are your measurements?  What sex are you?  What does your routine look like?  How do you know your body fat is 15%?

When you don't give enough useful information, people will have to find ways to amuse themselves until you do.  Then maybe you'll get some help.


----------



## min0 lee (May 27, 2008)

kjp747 said:


> i guess this is what i should have of expected.
> 
> thanks anyways


Sorry for not taking your question seriously.
My wife feel in love with my ass before ever laid eyes on my face.

How tall are you and how much do you weigh?


----------



## kiko (May 27, 2008)

A big butt is a gift or a curse. You can't get rid of it, I think. I have seen women lose weight but their rear ends remain relatively big in comparison to the rest of their bodies. It seems like the body prefer to store body fat back there. That's good because I heard on the news that the body fat in the butt and hips area fight type 2 diabetes.



natural^ said:


> why dont you ask min0. im a dude you homo



I was talking about the dudette. Btw, I'm tired of min0's ass.


----------



## Built (May 27, 2008)

Squats don't give you a FAT ass. They give you a MUSCULAR ass.


----------



## Little Wing (May 27, 2008)

CORUM said:


> if your a guy dont worry about it, the women love a guy with an ass. i get compliments all the time, so fuck it my ass wanna get bubblier thats fine with me!!!! if your a girl even better!!! why would you want to get rid of your ASSets??




girls like a guy with a _muscular_ ass. a soft girl's ass is gross on a guy. on a girl too actually.


----------



## kiko (May 27, 2008)

Little Wing said:


> girls like a guy with a _muscular_ ass. a soft girl's ass is gross on a guy. on a girl too actually.



On a girl, big round smooth ass is hot. Not to be confused with a cellulite ridden ass. Now that's gross.


----------



## kjp747 (May 27, 2008)

Stats are


male-27years
5.6" hieght

measurements

chest 36"
waist 30.5"
shoulders 46"
biceps 13"
neck 14"
calve 13.5"
thigh 21"
weight 148lbs
bodyfat 13% using 9 point caliper 



i try to do low intensity on treadmill with a high incline or use the stairmaster once or twice a week.

KJ


----------



## DOMS (May 27, 2008)

What is your ass measurement?


----------



## kiko (May 27, 2008)

DOMS said:


> What is your ass measurement?



LOL. Do you mean hips measurement?


----------



## min0 lee (May 27, 2008)

Front squats perhaps?


----------



## T_man (May 6, 2009)

bump.

is there a way of overtraining the ass while leaving the hams & lower back fine?


----------



## nkira (May 8, 2009)

Well, That's Min0.......



min0 lee said:


> I want to compare it to yours and see who's more bootylicous.


----------



## Matrick (May 8, 2009)

how big ha your ass to be so that you develope aproblem with it?


----------



## nkira (May 9, 2009)

This thread is funny


----------



## DesertFox (May 10, 2009)

A big ass on a guy is fine. Girls love it, and I mean LOVE IT. I got a decent sized ass and I have had girls actually give me pinches and grabs while I stood in line at stores, back in school in the lunch line and even at work. It is even accentuated more when I wear tight Levis 527 boot cut jeans. I ain't no man whore, but if a girl wants to pinch away, go for it haha.


----------



## Built (May 10, 2009)

I love men. A man gets groped and made to feel like a piece of meat, he figures he's still got "it".


----------



## DesertFox (May 10, 2009)

lol. I am still young. But yeah you are right it does make me feel good, why wouldn't I? 80% of the reason I go to a gym is for the women


----------



## powerrack (May 11, 2009)

Nothing wrong with junk in the trunk


----------



## Merkaba (May 11, 2009)

<---- has a nice ass.


----------



## Built (May 11, 2009)

<---- agrees


----------

